# Video of Springfield, MO Show 3/14



## AdamD (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMVCR4JXgxg&feature=youtu.be

Very nice video taken by member Arthur Evans (thanks to Marilyn LeDoux for the link). There are some incredible paphs! And phrags, and catts, and miltonopsisises, etc... And some killer phals, one in particular knocked my socks off. Wish I could have made it to the show. Hope you like Randy Newman!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Adam. By chance is that your plant at 2:50 (possibly the Yang ji Diamond)???
If so well done. If not tell them I want it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I wish I wasn't always so busy at shows so I could make something like that.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 20, 2014)

Chad, I didn't have any plants in the display. I wish it was though! The only thing I had in bloom at the time that was show worthy was a psychopsis, and I didn't make it to the society meeting last week to send it off with someone else. I don't know who it belonged to. I can do some digging though


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 20, 2014)

No worries Adam. Mine bloomed with a regular adductum parent although labeled otherwise. As a result I took pics and trashed it. Not a cheap piece of trash but it made me feel a little better. I will find another that suits my taste. Thanks though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

Good job! Thanks.


----------

